# Detailing Meet - Launch Day - Interest?



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,
Im just wanting to gauge interest in a detailing day/launch day at my new premises at the start of next year. Decorating is almost done so just settling in!

If there is enough interest was planning to have a small selection of party type food, pizza, sausage rolls, sandwiches etc, unlimeted drinks, and various demonstrations throughout the day along with some challenges on the ps3/xbox 360.

People would also be able to test all the vast supply of products we have.

We are based about a 5 minute drive out of glasgow city centre.

Anyone interested?

Thanks
Mark
www.themirrorimage.co.uk


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Would love to attend Mate And good luck with Your new premisses ....:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck with your new venture.
Might stick my name down also if free.
Gordon.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Good luck with your new venture.
> Might stick my name down also if free.
> Gordon.


Just so you can have a nosey at the competition lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Just so you can have a nosey at the competition lol


 Nope I have already meet Mark at the last meet. :thumb:
But forgot you where not at that one.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Nope I have already meet Mark at the last meet. :thumb:
> But forgot you where not at that one.


Oooooooooooooo....low blow :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll tag along as well.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to come along as well please 

Stuart :wave:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Wheres Griz .......................................:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Go on then, count me in. Missed last one due to work commitments, but want to get along to a meet soon.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

I might be able to clear a day up to make this


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Whereabouts in Clarkston? Might drop by and say hello:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meet? I'll pop along if I am free on the day


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good, count me in.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Have a good meet, too far for me to travel.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Im in too.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I'm in.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

yup I'll take a wander round :thumb: Is it within walking distance Mark?

OH! Congrats and best wishes with the biz :detailer:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good on you Mark, depending on the day i may pop along, i assume it will be at a certain unit in Dalmarnock ?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i think some folk think its at marks house, am i reading it wrongly, but its at his unit, which iirc is in Dalmarnock?

Good luck with it mark


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Id like to go and see what goes on at these meets and get some advise but i dont know anyone


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

yes Bobby a certain unit in Dalmarnock


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Rick74 said:


> Id like to go and see what goes on at these meets and get some advise but i dont know anyone


There's only one way to get to know folk and that's to turn up. Hope to see ya there.:thumb:That's if anyone actually tells us where it is:lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick74 said:


> Id like to go and see what goes on at these meets and get some advise but i dont know anyone


i remember the first meet i went to, i was pretty scared haha but they're all nice guys!

If im free i'll come along, ill be back in Scotland by then! :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

i wouldnt mind going to this if all are welcome


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to come too :wave:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

Rick74 said:


> Id like to go and see what goes on at these meets and get some advise but i dont know anyone


im the same but if you dont go you will never know  im up for going


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Yup all are welcome and as stated above the open day will be held at the unit in Dalmarnock and not in my house which is in clarkston.

Dalmarnock is 5 mins from the city centre inbetween parkhead and rutherglen.

I will provide full address nearer the time.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

cheers guys,ill pop along then,Dalmarnock aint that far from me so when are your premises going to be ready and will it be at the weekend.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Im thinking either the last saturday in january or the 1st saturday in january just to get new year out of the way.

The premises are almost there, just got a few bits we need to finish, wee bit of painting and some more lighting. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mad Buddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Room for one more ? 
Not been to a meet either and will pop along if thats ok

Best of luck with the business mate


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Im in:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

i may be up for this if im free.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Mark, nice meeting you today:wave:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i might have my dates wrong Mark, but iirc the first sat of 2010 is the old firm game


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Going by the way both are playing it could be a popular meet!!

Walter and Tony might be there!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Going by the way both are playing it could be a popular meet!!
> 
> Walter and Tony might be there!


And the majority of players too


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll be up for this one. Not too far away from me.
Alex


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Dougster said:


> Going by the way both are playing it could be a popular meet!!
> 
> Walter and Tony might be there!


any good supporter will support their team through thick and thin though :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm in for this,

not too far from glasgow

excellent!


----------

